# R33 GTR Wont Start



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I have had fuel pump issues from a recent tune. I have replaced the stock fuel pump with a walbro one. I've also recharged the battery and installed correctly. Car electronics work. Car when key turned is kinda trying to start to poorly. There's no real cranking going on.

Fuel pressure Greddy gauge shows 3.0 (zero when you turn the key, which I think is just because the cars turning on and off etc).

FC Commander reads battery at 12.2v and 9v when turning the key.

I've got a quarter tank of vpower in and is mapped for that.

Plugs were checked other day and are correctly installed.

Splitfire coil packs are in and are newish.

I've tried taking out the pump relay fuse but doesnt crank to get rid of flooding, so I have put this back in.

Thoughts please?


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

bad earth?.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Bad earthing is normally associated with poor cranking speed if the battery is fully charged. It's going to be highlighted by the recent cold spells as well. Get your engine to spin at the right speed before looking for fuelling issues. Check all your earth conns, battery, bodywork, starter, solenoid. Clean, Vaseline and re-tighten. Provided the battery is in good conditon and holding charge you should be ok.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

rockabilly said:


> bad earth?.


Beat me to it! I must've been finishing off when you typed that.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I have an apexi power fc and commander. Could this be a case that from taking off the battery over night to charge that it has done something to the settings? Would the apexi boost controller setting turn back on? I use a gizzmo one so would need the apexi to be set to off to start, but I don't know the symbol in Japanese for off


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

It's not the apexi boost setting. No errors from sensors either. I've checked wiring. 

It's weird. It started first time after installing pump. Then after 10 mins just died but power stayed on. Now won't restart. AA is on route but doubt that they can sort. It's either too low on fuel but thought that walbro would work on a quarter. Or the battery is not good enough fir the car. The car was also rebuilt in April 2009 and tuned a week or so ago which left me needing a new fuel pump so should be ok. 

There was however a black ground cable lose. This is ground to the chassis so should be fine. 

I've wired the pump walbro red to car black/red and then walbro black to car black. I've ran it off the battery and have fuel pressure.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

AA guys been he says, 

Fuel Pump priming and running ok.
No injector switching / no power to ignition coils.
ECU powering other engine sensors air flow etc.
All fuses ok.

He's recommended that I replace the CAS sensor.

Battery is good and charged.

When I turn ignition its not really turning over its that grinding eh ehe ehehehe heheehh noise but no physical crank.

Advice on CAS sensor as I'm stuck in Scarborough and cant get to work


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

CAS on its way and will be here tomorrow so I will try that. JDM Garage supplied it


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

how was the cas tested or is this just by process of elimination? let us know how you get on.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Process of elimination. Guy said that if the sensor doesnt send the signal to the ecu then the ecu (which controls injectors and fuelling) wont come in.

So replacement sensor should restore the signal and get the ignition and fuelling to fire. Part comes tomorrow but will be weekend when I get a chance to fit it.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dude trust me and fit some new earth leads!! i had a similar problem,re-con'd starter motor,just everything i could,added 2 new earth leads and it started first time!! and it only cost me £12 for 3 earth leads from halfords,only used two though mind


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

*?*



JapFreak786 said:


> dude trust me and fit some new earth leads!! i had a similar problem,re-con'd starter motor,just everything i could,added 2 new earth leads and it started first time!! and it only cost me £12 for 3 earth leads from halfords,only used two though mind


Which wires do I need and where do I install them  me and electronics know nothing of one another 

I will go do this now


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Is this what I need,

Nissan Skyline R33/34 GTR -specific grounding earth kit on eBid United Kingdom


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

check the earth in the boot for the battery both end,
theres and earth on the o/s side of the engine near the engine mount, it goes from the block to the chassis, this is usually a favourite, also check the positive lead where it connects in the fuse box, o/s/f inner wing. all favourites. remove them all clean them up with some emery cloth, refit and try again. bernie


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

rockabilly said:


> check the earth in the boot for the battery both end,
> theres and earth on the o/s side of the engine near the engine mount, it goes from the block to the chassis, this is usually a favourite, also check the positive lead where it connects in the fuse box, o/s/f inner wing. all favourites. remove them all clean them up with some emery cloth, refit and try again. bernie


What he said. had a same problem and it was the earth on the drivers side-just under the fuse box


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm checking the earths on Saturday. Checking plugs and could packs. Checking grounds and putting in a fresh battery. 

In terms of grounding am I removing the negative lead in the boot, removing the one in the engine bay by the o/s strut and cleaning them up?

Is it worth buying a grounding kit like in my previous link? Or do o just need to run better quality earth cable from ignition to the frame, ground plenum to frame as well? 

Thanks


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi guys, sorry was at a Rich Hall gig last night in Durham and just got back online now 

CAS unit arrived.

Plan of action for Saturday 
Charge battery as its only 6month old fully as I have only given it a 6 hour boost. so battery is now fully charged and is in good condition as I've used the snap on battery tester and charger.

check coils and plugs

try and start.

Then clean the ground leads and replace with larger and more or a grounding kit. (advice on this please would be awesome).

Try to start.

Fit replacement CAS (as the engine is getting no fuel but the pump is pumping to the fuel filter so CAS must not be sending signal so ECU doesnt fire ignition etc.)

If no start, new battery big bosch bugger on there.

If no start, back to a VR6. 

I agree that this sounds to me like a battery issue as its just been tuned and was only let down by the pump but thats the order for the day and hopefully make it the tunnel run 

Does this sound like a good plan of action, tips and advice happily received


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

one thing you can try easily,grab an extra pair of jump leads,and ground one of the leads from the body to the engine somewhere,this will then show if you have an earth problem as the engine would then try to crank over,that's how i found out i had an earth problem


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I will try that mate on Saturday  I work away so I've had to leave the car behind, but working on it saturday so I will be on here posting whilst I do it.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorted. 

New fuel filter and tweaked nismo fpr a tad. Also freshly charged battery


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

so it was the cas unit then?


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

GTR33-MP said:


> so it was the cas unit then?



No it wasfuel filter, battery needed charging and nismo fpr needed a tweak. I'm trying to return CAS unit but they are ignoring me. I'm still within the cooling off period and will never use them again. Even a reply from them would be nice or even store credit, poor after sales service. 

New fuel pump came from driftworks who are awesome  I will defiantly be using these guys 100% awesome if this were eBay it would be A++++++


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

ok good to know you've got it sorted, would have been suprised if cas was causing the non starting issue hence was following your thread


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

It's starting now and running but I'm hitting fuel pressure related problems. New plan of action.

Better battery to instal, make the earth from the fuel pump shorter this should help the walbro pump to pump better, then tweak Nismo FPR.

At the moment the car works great but every now and then it bogs and loses all power and stalls and wont start for a min or two. If going at 60mph I can drop into 3rd and save it from stalling. All I can think of is that the walbro is not pumping enough hence the fuel pump mod and I've been told that I need a decent battery as the m-tec one I have only runs 14.2v when running.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

You say you fitted new fuel pump. Try checking the sock is still connected and also that the sock is actually going all the way down in the tank


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I will test this on Saturday when I've got less fuel  the socks standard gtr one which then connects to the pump bracket, a pipe then joins that to the fuel pump. The bottom of the fuel pump was the worst design I've seen in a long time. Ting washer that you push over a peg to hold on the pipe to the pump.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Cars not going well again. 

Fuel pump mod helped. 

Tried to drive it about 20miles and it stopped and wouldn't restart. Then I bought a new battery from halfords. Much higher cold crank ampage and the right one for the car. It started and ran awesome. Parked it over night, started first time. Driven about 25miles and it died. You drive along and the fuel pressure gauge wobbles q little and there's no power and it dies slowly. You can't rev it or down gear to catch it. Then When you turn the key it try's to start. It starts weak to 2krpm and dies again. 

Again waiting for the AA. Suggestions? Would this be a CAS related issue?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Earth leak draining the battery would be my guess. Something is using battery power when it shouldn't be. As a test, fully charge the battery and then disconnect it. Re-connect it in the morning and all should be OK. Then you need to trace what is sapping the power out.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

It started after a long wait. Could this mean dodgy alternator, or alternator connection?


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

doesn't seem like a battery issue to me....best to rule it out and just get a good one.
test the voltage from the alternator and see what reading you have, check the connections and give them a good clean if needbe.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Guys been. Alternator was tightened. Ran for a mile n now stopped. Battery was charging and jumped first time. So now I'm getting recovered.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

on one of our old GTS-T's,the sensor on the throttle body packed up and it would just cut out randomly,even if you were doing 70mph on the motorway!!
replaced that sensor and it never gave us a single problem ever after that


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

The throttle sensor on my apex power fc commander is reading 0.5v and then 3.5v when trying to start. 

I got recovered after an age of standing in the snow. 

The car cranks but doesn't start. It revs to 2krpm and then just dies. From what vie read it sounds like it's and alternator fault. New battery was installed yesterday so it's not that. The a afm's are ok. The plugs and coil packs are fine etc etc. I've had a new fuel lump and fuel filter.

The call out guy played with the alternator and it stopped squealing as I thought that it was a losse belt. It started and then died in about 4 miles and wouldn't restart. So I'm guessing that the battery is cranking it but not when the alternator takes over. Advice or where to get an alternator from. Thanks

Whent the car did run it would suddenly feel like it was turned off and would just come to a halt.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Car runs fine and the afms read 1000mv so must be ok. They have been cleaned and resoldered. The car started and ran perfectly. Full rev range and 14.1v on the commander reading. Then after a while it's as if your turned off the power the revs drop and I gear down revs keep dropping and when you press throttle nothing happens and it just dies  brand new battery yesterday and macs have been fine for a while now. What would the symptoms of broken maffs be? Car doesn't start for ages and the. When it does the charge is 12.4v and the. 14.2 at crank but I can get the car to turn but not fire. I will try and YouTube a video later. Ideas?


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

as said mate afms cause that exact problem regardless of what outputs it says.


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

SteffanChyzak said:


> I have had fuel pump issues from a recent tune. I have replaced the stock fuel pump with a walbro one. I've also recharged the battery and installed correctly. Car electronics work. Car when key turned is kinda trying to start to poorly. There's no real cranking going on.
> 
> Fuel pressure Greddy gauge shows 3.0 (zero when you turn the key, which I think is just because the cars turning on and off etc).
> 
> ...


Battrey needs to be over 10volts to crank starter properly.
Also check engine earth 
disconnect crank / cam sensor and crank over to clear flooding


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I've tried taking off my afms and it wouldn't start. The apex commander did give a reading. I unplugged both and then the one near the strut and no joy. I guess that the apex doesn't do a preset value. So is this still afm problem as I'm about to replace them?

Cheers again guys 

I will try different afms and then will try my replacement cas sensor.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

avs_ent said:


> Battrey needs to be over 10volts to crank starter properly.
> Also check engine earth
> disconnect crank / cam sensor and crank over to clear flooding


How do I check engine earth? Or do you mean the battery in the boot? Brand new battery was installed on Monday.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

engine will have earth cable connected to chassis, check the connections are good. i would go with the afms, you can always resell them if you find they were not the cause.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

*Reply*



GTR33-MP said:


> engine will have earth cable connected to chassis, check the connections are good. i would go with the afms, you can always resell them if you find they were not the cause.


The battery cables are good as I've put on new as had to convert them to uk clamps. I will double check the ground as I know that it uses two pegs to get a good ground and might have come off. But it'll no doubt be fine and the afms should solve it. I will keep you guys posted. 

Ps:I did the resoldered and siliconed them back up and it worked great but that was couple of months ago so might have only saved them for a little while.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Taking off afms didn't work as it's running an apexi power fc ecu. 

Might try my racing ecu. Going to try replacement afms.


----------

